# Glass top Cohiba's



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a pipe smoking video 1/2 way through you will see the famed Glasstop box!
Poor pipe smoking girl got taken.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww... that poor poor girl!

I should take her under my wing and show her the ropes.


Anyone have a glass top Cohiba box they want to get rid of, let me know~


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Even she was doubtful about her box.


Random fact: pipe in French is slang for BJ.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

They sell these in Mexico everywhere. When I was in Cabo they target all the cruise ship tourists right on the streets


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i bought some glass top cohibas from a friend of a friend, he said they came from his cousin who works are the factory in cuba. i got them for $50, so they have to be real, right?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

neil said:


> i bought some glass top cohibas from a friend of a friend, he said they came from his cousin who works are the factory in cuba. i got them for $50, so they have to be real, right?


Yep, 100% real :lie:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a nice hookup in Miami, my brothers friends boyfriends cousin gets it straight from the factory!

Poor girl..


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

neil said:


> i bought some glass top cohibas from a friend of a friend, he said they came from his cousin who works are the factory in cuba. i got them for $50, so they have to be real, right?


And the $75 ones are even more real!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Anyone have a glass top Cohiba box they want to get rid of, let me know~


There's one on fl-ebay


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

whew, what a relief! for a while there, i was worried since i heard they were so rare. looks like i just got lucky


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I do love her passion for the habit....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I love me some glass top Cohibas. Taste so much better than those fake ones.

Awesome clip Tony!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

glass tops are fake.........................lol, at least she was honest about the fact she hoped they were real


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

lebz said:


> They sell these in Mexico everywhere. When I was in Cabo they target all the cruise ship tourists right on the streets


Whats funny is this is were i got my "first real cuban cigars.... I was in mexico they have to be real right? I felt so cool because I watched them all day selling them for "X" and i waited and talked a guy down for 1/2 of the nomal price! I guess you live and learn hah.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Even she was doubtful about her box.
> 
> Random fact: pipe in French is slang for BJ.


:first:
Love the Pun on words i would bump ya but it says i love ya too much!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll just stick to NCs, that way it's not even a doubt in my mind if they're real or fake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I'll just stick to NCs, that way it's not even a doubt in my mind if they're real or fake


High end non Cubans are counterfeited as well Padron Anni's Opus X etc


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Shoulda bought a PC.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

So from what I hear those Padrons are excellent. At least I think I heard her say that...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just saw a fake Cohiba i don't even know what it was supposed to be.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

They have to be real if the box is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty! Lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> High end non Cubans are counterfeited as well Padron Anni's Opus X etc


Great point Tony!! I have seen some counterfeit Opus X and I know when the Padron Anni's first came out counterfeiting was of great issue to the Padron Family. Their bands were the first I recall to have some type of authenticity markings.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I think she has had a "couple lovely lovely things in the past year" WTF? :ask:
Everything is "excellent" that she smoked? Padrons are excellent as well? You sure?

I need phrases like "undertones of" and "essence of" or "grassy barnyard taste with hints of nuts" 

Whats it taste like? I just looked up excellent in the dictionary and it was not a flavor!

Glass top boxes are great for those that value the visual bling of what they think is an authentic CC. Stick with pipes girly girl as long as the respiratory (not res-pit-tory) issues dont return and your Macbook Air does not get jettisoned off of a table.


I am glad she "keeps it moist":fish2: and that's probably why people are saying it "smells so nice". :rofl:

"Even if it wasnt real and all that serial number stuff was fake it was very good" I really like the taste of burning hair and banana leaves :banana: in my fake Cohiba's. Cause it "smells so nice" and "I keep em moist". 




Sounds like a "loose loose" anywho's...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Great point Tony!! I have seen some counterfeit Opus X and I know when the Padron Anni's first came out counterfeiting was of great issue to the Padron Family. Their bands were the first I recall to have some type of authenticity markings.


I remember that to that's why the 2nd band with the serial # on the anny's.
I saw a counterfeit Opus X in Vegas of all places go figure.


----------

